# Resurrection Plant in Aquarium?



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

I am in Virginia Beach for vacation and have a few more days until I go home. I was in a store and saw a plant called a resurrection plant. It looks interesting and I was curious as to whether this type of plant would thrive and be beneficial in an aquarium. If anybody has had experience with them in an aquarium or if it is even possible to have them in an aquarium, I'd like to hear from you! Thanks!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The plant is terrestrial and won't survive in the tank.


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Shelley57 (Feb 9, 2021)

susankat said:


> The plant is terrestrial and won't survive in the tank.


Just seen your answer, I got one earlier and put it in my fresh water tank for my guppy babies to hide in. As long as it doesn't harm the fish I'll leave it there and see what happens.


----------



## Fishguydownunder (7 mo ago)

Shelley57 said:


> Just seen your answer, I got one earlier and put it in my fresh water tank for my guppy babies to hide in. As long as it doesn't harm the fish I'll leave it there and see what happens.


Curious to know how this went did the resurrection plant survive ?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It will last a short time but not very long.


----------

